# My first craft show...



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey everybody! I will be doing my first craft show in a little over 2 weeks. I have a 12 foot table, and no product. I'm really bad about getting myself into messes just to find the best way out.

What kind of stuff should I be making. It will be strictly woodworking items. I plan on making some personalized signs with my signcrafter and things like kids picnic tables, coat racks, Small shelves, etc.etc..

Any ideas would be monumental!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW, you are in a mess. Most craft people I know make stuff all year then go to 8 to 10 craft shows to make any money. Your going to need something easy to make, cute and attracts people to your tent and away from your competitors. Not easy.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah I'm up creek, but I can always make a paddle. I'm confident I can put something effective out there. I'm apparently the only woodworker there with 60 tables though. :bangin:


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Speaker stands are easy. When I went to CC to buy some, they were going to cost me over $100. I made my own out of oak and they only took me a few hours.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*My first craft show*

I see you are just down the road from me. I live in Kempsville. I mostly make military related things like shadow boxes, coin displays, etc. Check out my gallery. 

I've got a few items now and could make a few more that I would be willing to offer a commission for you to sell them at your show. I try to keep my prices as low as possible so can't offer much of a commission but will help fill your display and get a little unplanned cash in your pocket. Think it over and shoot me an email if interested. [email protected]


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:As soon as MSN lets me log on I'll e-mail you for sure. That actually sounds great...

By the way I'm also Navy...I actually just got out after my 5 year enlistment about 4 months ago. I was an AO2. Your shadowboxes look fantastic!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Craft Show*

I look forward to talking with you more about your upcoming show. 

Thanks for the complement. 

I was messing around earlier this week and came up with this carrier shaped coin display. I took one to work unfinished and got a request for 5 finished ones for a guy to give out as Christmas gifts. I made a pattern so pretty much can pump the 5 out minus the sanding and clear coat in about 30 minutes. Some leftover wood, stain, sandpaper, and 30 minutes equates to $125 at $25 each...not too bad. Better price and quality compared to what you can find at the NEX. 

Also, I made a ton of the post guys. I make them out of 4x4 posts. This one was for a CMC's retirement. The neat thing about these is that people can use the miniature rank and insignia devises. They take a little more time but very unique and folks seem to like. 

Whatcha think? Is this the type of stuff you are looking to sell at your craft show?


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I'm apparently the only woodworker there with 60 tables though. :bangin:



Oh!!! You mean 1 out of 60. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I was pricing wood at lowe's (don't yell...I have my carpentry business account there) and blondewood plywood panels are cheap cheap cheap compared to birch, oak, and solid select pine. My plan is to rip them down for some of my projects in place of the 1 bys...Its a hardwood so I figure I can get away with it. Plus the grain is gorgeous! Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I would go with the paddle idea! 

For real though, what ever you make, just remember it represents you and your business. So make sure you keep the quality there. Just my thoughts. Good luck. Red


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Go to WoodCraft (or other) and pick up some clock innards. You can make a bunch of different clocks pretty easy and quick. So are as simple as make a round board, route the edge, drill a 3 1/8" hole, stain, clear - done.


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

Al B That post guy reminds me of th Master Chief at "A" school when I was instructing at Yorktown. Even the same personality!
GerryB- USCG (Ret)


----------



## stoxxcha (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi reckless!

Do you scroll at all? I have a few free scroll saw patterns that would be quick to do at *Bukisa.com*. Mini clocks are always a popular item!

Good Luck with your show!!


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I have more patience than most, but not enough patience to scroll..not to mention that I don't own a scroll saw. 

Anyway, my business is home improvement, but I specialize in built-ins. I have some really easy to install built-in picture shelves that go in between studs. I'll probably make a couple of those, and some contemporary plywood "floating shelves", possibly some multiple depth box shelves...easy stuff.

Oh yeah...and some flag cases and such from Al B...Al B e-mail me soon!!

:gunsmilie:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

"easy install" built-in


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

What a brilliant idea creating storage space from nothing. Most of our internal walls are plasterboard on battens and this looks like an excellent way of creating recessed shelving. My son is a plasterer so will be giving the idea to him. Thanks.
johnep


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

GerryB said:


> Al B That post guy reminds me of th Master Chief at "A" school when I was instructing at Yorktown. Even the same personality!
> GerryB- USCG (Ret)


 
I know, those things are so silly looking but every time I make one, people just act like they are the greatest thing. I've sold at least 20 over the past year or so for $50. I got the pattern from Meisel Hardware (sp?). They have a cammo verison now that I may start making. 

I even give them names on the bottom, like Master Chief Splinter, LCDR Woody, etc. :laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks John! I must've done 10 of these things in the last 6 months. They've all been various heights, and one was even right inside the front entry door so they could throw keys and mail and such. The shelves are too shallow for books, but are perfect for picture frames and candles etc. JUST DON'T LIGHT THE CANDLES WHILE THEY'RE IN THE SHELF!!!!:blink:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

One of these days I'll remember to put the photo's in my first reply...


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update...*

Today was dreadful. I sat at a table for 8 hours after setting up this morning while 10 people told me how great of an idea my built-ins are but nobody bought anything. Did I mention that I probably only saw 30 people total, and some of them had tables themselves. The turnout was dismal, and I found out that the craft show hadn't hardly been advertised....Not even to parents of the students at the HS!!! Hence...the horrid turnout. The took down all the signs they posted on the medians and phone poles by 1pm. :thumbdown::furious::2guns:

One plus...I met a sweet older lady who makes blankets and stuff that said this was the worst show she'd ever been to and not to get discouraged...That meant a lot from somebody who'd be doing this since the 70's.

just dreadful...I WILL NOT BE BACK TOMORROW!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Reckless
Sorry to hear about the turnout. My older turning buddy on the next street does a bunch of craft shows this time of year. When he signs up for each show, he looks to see how many vendors they had last year for the same show. He tries to go only to the bigger ones. He also tries to get into the ones that are in wealthier communities. Up here in Ohio, there is a guide they sell to the vendors that lists all the upcoming craft shows each year. The new one should be out soon. They are about 10.00. My buddy keeps track of how much he sells at each show and that determines if he goes back to that same show next year. The first five or six shows this fall went real well. But then two weeks ago, he hit a show where he didn't sell anything. That one got scratched off the list. Keep your chin up, it's all numbers.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks hawk....I'll do it again for sure, but next time I'll do it differently and I plan to wait until spring. I'm a little discouraged, but I guess it just means I'll have to make less for the next show. I was looking forward to replacing stock :blink:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up about it. I have done shows where the same sort of scenario played out. The advertising was sub-standard and the turnout was . I barely, and I mean barely made enough money to cover the cost of my table. It was extemely discouraging. Products that I thought would fly off the table couldn't be given away. It's basically a hit and miss kinda thing. Keep up the built-ins. They look great.
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry about the poor luck at the show. Ya never know though if you gave out contact info you may get some business on the built-ins when folks get home and imagine one of them in their home or word of mouth to their friends. Hope so anyway. Good luck.

John


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

That's what I I'm hoping. If I can get one decent job from yesterday it will be worth it. Thanks for the replies everybody! :thumbsup:


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Make bird houses to sell. Thier quick and easy and they make great gifts. When they are made out of scraps or used wood they look even better. I use things like old cut nails or an old rusty hinge for the pirch.


----------

